# Club Stogie Cigar Cutter?



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I just saw a Club Stogie logoed cigar cutter in one of the pics in here.

That single blade, spring loaded cigar cutter is my absolute favorite.

Does ClubStogie sell them?
Does anyone have one they don't want or use?

I'll see if I can get a pic and post exactly what I am talking about.
Here it is- Post #80 in this topic:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=69867&page=6

Thanks!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There was a group buy ages ago. They aren't available anymore, or at least I don't think they are. You'd have to post a WTB!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

they were limited edition palio lightsaber-bladed cutters that were on sale from $5,000 to 5 bucks a year ago. you missed out dude. they were banned because people were using them to cut down light posts and trees.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Advil said:


> they were limited edition palio lightsaber-bladed cutters that were on sale from $5,000 to 5 bucks a year ago. you missed out dude. they were banned because people were using them to cut down light posts and trees.


:r:r

Want to know the worst thing?

I sell these cigar cutters, or I use to. The company that carried them would give us samples every year at our annual trade show, thinking the samples would help us make more sales, and then last year as I became a cigar smoker they no longer offered them. DANG!!

Now I long for those cigar cutters. If I had saved the samples I rec'd over the years I'd have plenty, but now I search for them with any logo on them, but would prefer one with a Club Stogie logo ;-)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just so you know, it looks a lot like one of those havana cutters.

It's like... something-havana I think.. or maybe just Havana? I have no clue. I haven't slept in a few days.



like that.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Advil said:


> Just so you know, it looks a lot like one of those havana cutters.
> 
> It's like... something-havana I think.. or maybe just Havana? I have no clue. I haven't slept in a few days.
> 
> like that.


Thanks Advil. Close but no cigar. The blade on the spring loaded one is what makes it so desirable.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Da Klugs had a few thousand customer made with the CS Logo and I think sold several in a group buy a few years ago. PM him I think he may have a few extra he could send.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is the cigar cutter in question (minus the CS logo of course). Bought a few off this site myself:
http://qualitycutters.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=26
Enjoy!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Simplified said:


> Da Klugs had a few thousand customer made with the CS Logo and I think sold several in a group buy a few years ago. PM him I think he may have a few extra he could send.


PM Sent. Thanks!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> Here is the cigar cutter in question (minus the CS logo of course). Bought a few off this site myself:
> http://qualitycutters.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=26
> Enjoy!


That's it!! Thanks bro. I'll wait for a PM back from DaKlugs!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> Here is the cigar cutter in question (minus the CS logo of course). Bought a few off this site myself:
> http://qualitycutters.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=26
> Enjoy!


That's what I said!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> That's it!! Thanks bro. I'll wait for a PM back from DaKlugs!


Long gone bro. Same cutter as on the link above though.. just with different words.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Best cutters ever.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

PadronMe said:


> Best cutters ever.


Roger that!!!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

If you PM me your addy I can send you one. I have some that I got from the Outlaw Cigar store in KC. 
These are printed with Outlaw of course instead of Club Stogie.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> If you PM me your addy I can send you one. I have some that I got from the Outlaw Cigar store in KC.
> These are printed with Outlaw of course instead of Club Stogie.


Thanks sooooooooooooooooooooooo much. PM sent!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

PM received Scott. I will get the package sent out Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Wonder if it would be impossible to get another one of these group buys going?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

OilMan said:


> Wonder if it would be impossible to get another one of these group buys going?


I would be glad to help because that's my biz, but the factory who use to carry them told me at last years tradeshow that they discontinued them.

Now, the first tradeshow of the year is coming up next week. If I find them, and we can put the CS logo on them, I'll let you know. But other than that I don't know how to get them anymore.......


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I dont really care what they say. I just like those cutters


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

They were pretty nice cutters, I was dumb enough to give it away to one of my cousins while in Italy. I would be interested in a GB though...


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> but the factory who use to carry them told me at last years tradeshow that they discontinued them.


They were discontinued soon after the group buy which id unfortunate because it is a great cutter.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

So, from what I reading in this post and in another thread posted on 12/31/2007 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128111 , 2008 should bring on two items:

1. A Club Stogie original cigar (strength, size, and ring guage to be determined); and,

2. A new Club Stogie cutter (I will suggest Palio..);

Discounted to member Gorillas of course. What do you think? :cb


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Thanks sooooooooooooooooooooooo much. PM sent!


Oh gooody he took the bait...

Bwwwaahhahahah


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

i wouldent mind acouple of nice cutters,, im in if you get a group buy goin i just cant afford the real nice ones --and im gettin tired of the throwaways they cut a few stogies get dull and start deforming them haha --- seeya sands


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Oh gooody he took the bait...
> 
> Bwwwaahhahahah


Uh oh, I had a funny feeling when I PM'd you ...........:hn

:r


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> I would be glad to help because that's my biz, but the factory who use to carry them told me at last years tradeshow that they discontinued them.
> 
> Now, the first tradeshow of the year is coming up next week. If I find them, and we can put the CS logo on them, I'll let you know. But other than that I don't know how to get them anymore.......


If you gorillas out there would like for me to get some of these cutters from Outlaw I can. It might be a few days before I get a chance to go by there but I will need to know how many to get when I go.

Outlaw has them for $4.00 each. I'm not sure what the sales tax is there but my guess would be around the 7% range.
That would make the price $4.28 each. First class postage is .41 cents I think, for a total of $4.69
http://qualitycutters.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=26

If anyone is interested I can get them and send them out for $5.00 each.
Post in this thread if interested.

Jeff


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

ill take two if you get a list goin JaKaAch no rush i wont have money till the 9th -- sands


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

sandsman1 wants a couple.

Anybody else?
This is the cutter, but printed with The Outlaw Cigar Company.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> sandsman1 wants a couple.
> 
> Anybody else?
> This is the cutter, but printed with The Outlaw Cigar Company.
> View attachment 6494


JaKaAch, put me down for 2 please...:cb


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Put me down for 2 ... Paypal ok?


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I'll take one. 
Thanks


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Only 7 so far. Should I also post in the Group Buy forum?
sandsman1-----2
MarkinCA-------2
awsmith4------2
OilMan---------1


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Any guesses what they would cost shipped to Canada?


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

i would it might help grow the list maybe if we get a big enough list we can get a better deal from them :tu


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

JaKaAch said:


> Only 7 so far. Should I also post in the Group Buy forum?
> sandsman1-----2
> MarkinCA-------2
> awsmith4------2
> OilMan---------1


I'll take one


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JaKaAch said:


> Only 7 so far. Should I also post in the Group Buy forum?
> sandsman1-----2
> MarkinCA-------2
> awsmith4------2
> OilMan---------1


Let me know if you want the thread moved there, I know that multiple threads on the same buy can cause problems for all involved.  :2


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I might get to Outlaw tomorrow, but looks like Monday is more likley.

sandsman1-----2
MarkinCA-------2
awsmith4------2
OilMan---------1
chupacabrah---1
str8edg--------2 Checking on postage to the Artic Circle Monday..


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I will be making a trip to Outlaw this afternoon.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like a great deal. I'll take 2

Thanks


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

PM sent to this bunch..
Except for MarkinCA, for some reason it said you don't receive PM's so message could not be sent. Maybe your settings??

sandsman1-----2
awsmith4------2
OilMan---------1
chupacabrah---1
str8edg--------2
yazzie---------2

MarkinCA-------2 

Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

The five listed here have sent me addresses, and the cutters were mailed out today.
sandsman1-----2
awsmith4------2
chupacabrah---1
str8edg--------2
yazzie---------2

I need address info for you two.
OilMan---------1
MarkinCA-------2 
I bought some extras (6) if anyone out there wants one PM me for info.
Thanks

Jeff


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Well, I did some research today and found out, whatever of these cigar cutters are left floating around in the world................is all that there is.

The factory who use to make these no longer has the mold to make them even if they were a profitable venture to make.

So, get 'em while you can, cuz I don't think there will ever be anymore ever made.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got mine today and the calendar, Thanks again Jeff for setting this up:tu


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine the other day :tu

with the caldendar, which my fiance promptly threw away :r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Jeff, got my cutter yesterday in the mail along with Outlaws beautiful calendar for 2008. Mrs. MarkinCA was not impressed and said it would not be hanging in the kitchen anytime soon. Thanks again for putting this buy together Jeff&#8230;:tu

<O</O
<O</O


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

jeff i did get that check out friday morn so its on its way sorry for the hold up -- and thanks again for gettin the cutters for us ill go over monday morn and see if they came yet ill let ya know seeya ---sands


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Jeff, got my cutter yesterday in the mail along with Outlaws beautiful calendar for 2008. Mrs. MarkinCA was not impressed and said it would not be hanging in the kitchen anytime soon. Thanks again for putting this buy together Jeff&#8230;:tu
> 
> <O</O
> <O</O


I didn't want this thread to melt away without our fellow gorillas seeing this neat little cutter that Jeff scored for us. Thanks Jeff:ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> I didn't want this thread to melt away without our fellow gorillas seeing this neat little cutter that Jeff scored for us. Thanks Jeff:ss


I still have 5 of them available.
$5.00 each shipped.

PM me if interested.


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

yea thanks jeff i went and picked mine up very nice cutters--- and ohhh miss may you can hide my stogie any day hahaha --- seeya sands


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

If there are anymore left I will take 1 let me know how to pay. 

Thanks


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

justinwb said:


> If there are anymore left I will take 1 let me know how to pay.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent justinwb..
I have 3 left.
On my next trip by Outlaw I will stop in and get a few more.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Jeff, thanks again for setting this up. I have been very unhappy with my Xikar. It never seems to cut smoothly all the way accross. I know these are not high end cutters but the few times I've used mine, all I can say is it cuts a hell of a lot better than my Xikar :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

yazzie said:


> Jeff, thanks again for setting this up. I have been very unhappy with my Xikar. It never seems to cut smoothly all the way accross. I know these are not high end cutters but the few times I've used mine, all I can say is it cuts a hell of a lot better than my Xikar :ss


Here! Here! Never used a Xikar, but these little rascals cut clean every single time!!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

yazzie said:


> Jeff, thanks again for setting this up. I have been very unhappy with my Xikar. It never seems to cut smoothly all the way accross. I know these are not high end cutters but the few times I've used mine, all I can say is it cuts a hell of a lot better than my Xikar :ss


Thanks Jeff for letting me get a couple,

I have a Palio for home but I'm always afraid of having to argue with TSA about it and will feel much better traveling with the "outlaw" cutter. I used to have one but can't find it.. It always worked great! Thanks again


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been real impressed with mine so far!:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Jeff got mine today along with the calendar.. nice stuff.

I can't wait to use it.... the cutter I mean! :ss

13 days to get to me... not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

well i been usein mine and it cuts way better then the freeb's i have gottin with orders in the past haha-- i been usein the same one since they came and the others would have bin dull by know so im smilin haha -- my closest b&m is albuqerque like 2 hr ride one way so i dont get to shop in person maybe i have to try and open a shop here haha 

thanks again jeff ------seeya john


----------

